# General > Farming & Crofting >  Shetland sheep

## Cousin Louie

21 off 4 crop correct coloured Shetland ewes. Have not run with tup.
Dosed with spot on, Rycoben and Bravoxin 10.
Photos available upon request.
£18 each.

Tel:07710139433

----------

